# The using of poop from dogs and humans (no joke)



## Eisregen (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello fellows!

In an extreme situation its very difficult to keep your house clean and healthy, especially without endless water from the tap.
Most of us was definitly thinking once about the disposal of our feces in SHTF case.

I have 2 dogs which produce many many poop and i tought about a recycling way of this. Do you have any ideas or experience with this?

I was think about a fertilizer for planting or maybe as a fuel in the stove like the egyptian bedouin tribes. I saw them during my holidays in the sahara burning camel poop to baking they bread.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NO NO NO!

Domestic animal waste should NEVER be used in a garden and I see nothing that I would do to recycle my dogs shit unless it was shoving it into the mouth of the dead and decapitated zombie biker marauder who failed in his attempt to overtake the well fortified Slippy Lodge and found his head on the bidness end of a finely crafted American Made Pike!:vs_closedeyes:

Human waste that does jot make it into the septic system gets buried and a handful of lime tossed in for good measure...or in a pit with some sharpened punji sticks!

I got thousands of trees on my land and if I run out of trees and need to use camel shit to burn in my stove, I'm guessing I got bigger problems than baking up some bread! :vs_smile:



Eisregen said:


> Hello fellows!
> 
> In an extreme situation its very difficult to keep your house clean and healthy, especially without endless water from the tap.
> Most of us was definitly thinking once about the disposal of our feces in SHTF case.
> ...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

*Absolutely NO!* fastest way to get pick up parasites and illness. All waste must be composted to heat it and destroy any bacteria, etc.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

As the others have said, it's probably not a good idea BUT there are many that do just that. Fertilizer AKA Humanure. I don't know but maybe the idea is when the Shit that hits the fan is going to land everywhere. 

Maybe if it's been well composted as with other manures, the heat can kill off the bad microbes, IDK.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Eisregen said:


> Hello fellows!
> 
> In an extreme situation its very difficult to keep your house clean and healthy, especially without endless water from the tap.
> Most of us was definitly thinking once about the disposal of our feces in SHTF case.
> ...


I have zero experience, but I know that any animal that eats meat, the poop is terrible. Animals that eat hay and straw, they only digest a tiny bit of it, that's why you saw some Egyptians burning dung. Cattle dung is great for keeping mosquitos away.
Please, when the SHTF and there is poop everywhere, just dig a hole on your neighbors property, and toss the poop in their. If he gets to loud, and pissy, toss him in there too.
Good thinking though. 
Also, when "it gets bad" your dogs wont be eating near as much, so the poop pile will be smaller.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Deebo said:


> If he gets to loud, and pissy, toss him in there too.


:vs_laugh: *snort*


----------



## Eisregen (Jan 13, 2020)

It was just an idea... thanks guys for the important information and the good laugh that i'll had while reading this!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Good intention, but it turns out to be a crappy idea.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

There are lots of places (third world countries) where they use human waste for fertilizer. I don’t know if it is composted, but I doubt it. So, is it a good idea? Probably not. But I know for sure that my ship provisioned fresh veggies in countries where this was common practice and I’m still alive to tell the tale.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Eisregen said:


> Hello fellows!
> 
> In an extreme situation its very difficult to keep your house clean and healthy, especially without endless water from the tap.
> Most of us was definitly thinking once about the disposal of our feces in SHTF case.
> ...


I would advise you to consult the Military Field Manuals on this subject. Take a look at FM21-10... chapter 6.... pages 39 & 40 have some good graphics for you to do what they do with the doo doo

https://archive.org/details/FM21-10_201212/page/n39


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Good intention, but it turns out to be a crappy idea.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Years ago a guy used to dump porta-potties on his fields, when folks found out they made him quit, but he grew fantastic crops. 

Where does the waste from porta-potties go now!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Verba Bellum said:


> View attachment 102969


 :vs_worry:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Verba Bellum said:


> I would advise you to consult the Military Field Manuals on this subject. Take a look at FM21-10... chapter 6.... pages 39 & 40 have some good graphics for you to do what they do with the doo doo
> 
> https://archive.org/details/FM21-10_201212/page/n39


This is part of the Ultimate Preppers E-Library.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't use poop, but human pizz is pretty sterile and high in nitrogen. Just don't put it on salad greens. For fruit trees/berries it is fine, and deters some varmints.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I guess you could make potassium nitrate from it, that's a pretty useful chemical.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> :vs_worry:


I fixed it


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> This is part of the Ultimate Preppers E-Library.


Thanks, didn't know there was such a thing.. My personal library has quite a few FM's on the shelf, FM21-10 is among them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Guys, we've had dogs crapping on our current property for 20 years now.
LOTS of dogs, as many as 8 at one time. Currently have 4.
We don't pick it up, just leave it where it lays. In about a week the elements have disintegrated it into the soil. Gone. We feed dry dog food, not the canned garbage, so that may have something to do with that.

Now, the horse dung is different. We mound that up and let it sit for 6 months or more, and then mix it in with bags of good garden soil in our raised beds.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Guys, we've had dogs crapping on our current property for 20 years now.
> LOTS of dogs, as many as 8 at one time. Currently have 4.
> We don't pick it up, just leave it where it lays. In about a week the elements have disintegrated it into the soil. Gone. We feed dry dog food, not the canned garbage, so that may have something to do with that.
> 
> Now, the horse dung is different. We mound that up and let it sit for 6 months or more, and then mix it in with bags of good garden soil in our raised beds.


I use horse and cow manure in my garden @ricepaddydaddy. After a good wet spell cover the pile with an old tarp. Will minimize nitrogen loss (as ammonia) and kill any weed seeds too.

Dog poop? Just don't step in it, especially if you're going into the house or driving the truck. Human poop goes into the latrine.


----------



## Eisregen (Jan 13, 2020)

i am be honestly... just to lazy too pick up all the shit from my property!

Thanks @ all


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Eisregen said:


> i am be honestly... just to lazy too pick up all the shit from my property!
> 
> Thanks @ all


Do y'all have any illegal mexkins over yonder in Germany? Demtards say illegals will do jobs that other normal folks won't do. Maybe you could get some illegals to pick up all the shit from your property? Hope this helps! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Do y'all have any illegal mexkins over yonder in Germany? Demtards say illegals will do jobs that other normal folks won't do. Maybe you could get some illegals to pick up all the shit from your property? Hope this helps! :tango_face_grin:


If you don't have any messikins, I KNOW you have an abundance of muslims... Tell them the dog shit is home grown lamb rolls. They will probably line up and pay you to take it away especially if you offer to throw in a few free garlic cloves with every purchase! Praise allah.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

We worry about some poo when who knows how much and what quantity of drugs, both illegal and prescription goes down the tube. The city water treatment only does so much.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> We worry about some poo when who knows how much and what quantity of drugs, both illegal and prescription goes down the tube. The city water treatment only does so much.


That's why many places are starting drop-off points.


----------



## Eisregen (Jan 13, 2020)

Of course we have a prob.. i mean a bunch of muslims here in germany. But to be honest again: i dont want any of these near by my house!

Few of them are really friendly but the most are kinda weird in my view. (I work a lot with these new citizen from syria ect.) Its not easy to not labeled as a racist in GER.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Eisregen said:


> Of course we have a prob.. i mean a bunch of muslims here in germany. But to be honest again: i dont want any of these near by my house!
> 
> Few of them are really friendly but the most are kinda weird in my view. (I work a lot with these new citizen from syria ect.) Its not easy to not labeled as a racist in GER.


Hi Eisregen, So sorry to hear about your beautiful country. Too bad, but it's spreading everywhere. What would our European ancestors think of the situation today?

I've heard several horror stories about women being harassed or raped and young girls being sold into prostitution by these creatures. Is it really as bad as they say?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> There are lots of places (third world countries) where they use human waste for fertilizer. I don't know if it is composted, but I doubt it. So, is it a good idea? Probably not. But I know for sure that my ship provisioned fresh veggies in countries where this was common practice and I'm still alive to tell the tale.


Yeah I saw a guy on "Doomsday Preppers" who used his poop for fertilizer. Ugh, hope it doesn't come to that here.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Do y'all have any illegal mexkins over yonder in Germany? Demtards say illegals will do jobs that other normal folks won't do. Maybe you could get some illegals to pick up all the shit from your property? Hope this helps! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Inor said:


> If you don't have any messikins, I KNOW you have an abundance of muslims... Tell them the dog shit is home grown lamb rolls. They will probably line up and pay you to take it away especially if you offer to throw in a few free garlic cloves with every purchase! Praise allah.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Dog shit makes good filler for rabbit and woodchuck holes.


----------



## Eisregen (Jan 13, 2020)

Annie said:


> Hi Eisregen, So sorry to hear about your beautiful country. Too bad, but it's spreading everywhere. What would our European ancestors think of the situation today?
> 
> I've heard several horror stories about women being harassed or raped and young girls being sold into prostitution by these creatures. Is it really as bad as they say?


I cannot tell you anything about a interconnection between the muslim immigrants and prostitution. Thats more in russian hands here in Germany. Thats only my View!

But YES, you can read often in the newspaper about incidents like "group of north africans raped underage girl". The german people dont want these changes and i have the feeling, thats the situation is going boiled over.

Also the "old generation" of immigrants like the turks which came after WWII are really pissed off, because they live meanwhile like the normal german people. They started new lifes here and builded houses and family and big businesses too! They don't want to be lumped in with the new immigrants, which became massive social care, don't working, chilling around the city in groups and which have better clothes than the normal german citizen like nike shoes for 400 bucks. Thats the point!

1 of 10 guys are really nice people but imho we cannot trust them all.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Eisregen said:


> I cannot tell you anything about a interconnection between the muslim immigrants and prostitution. Thats more in russian hands here in Germany. Thats only my View!
> 
> But YES, you can read often in the newspaper about incidents like "group of north africans raped underage girl". The german people dont want these changes and i have the feeling, thats the situation is going boiled over.
> 
> ...


Who cares about Harry and Meghan? That's news? That's so stupid. What about these little girls? Why not care about them

https://www.jihadwatch.org/2020/01/...im-rape-gang-says-they-quoted-the-quran-to-me


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not just little girls either, seen reports of women in their 90's being raped. Sick MFers!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Not just little girls either, seen reports of women in their 90's being raped. Sick MFers!


Yes, sadly they are.


----------



## Eisregen (Jan 13, 2020)

Check out this link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killing_of_Susanna_Feldmann

We had a massive discussion about this case in germany and many people were very angry about the migrant politics and how the government tried to gloss over the whole handling of this process.

Kinda funny how we started talking about shit and coming to discuss about raping dickheads...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Eisregen said:


> ...
> 
> Kinda funny how we started talking about shit and coming to discuss about raping dickheads...


 @Eisregen

You should hang out with me and my buddies at the Fire Pit at Slippy Lodge...After a few bottles of Bourbon, we can turn a conversation every which way but loose!

:vs_lol:


----------



## Eisregen (Jan 13, 2020)

Slippy said:


> @Eisregen
> 
> You should hang out with me and my buddies at the Fire Pit at Slippy Lodge...After a few bottles of Bourbon, we can turn a conversation every which way but loose!
> 
> :vs_lol:


If i be ever in the states, i send you a pm before


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Eisregen said:


> If i be ever in the states, i send you a pm before


You're invited, I'll have some Staatliches Hofbräu Oktoberfestbier!


----------



## Eisregen (Jan 13, 2020)

Slippy said:


> You're invited, I'll have some Staatliches Hofbräu Oktoberfestbier!


Do you remember? i don't drink much beer my friend. A bottle bourbon or vodka would i prefer.


----------



## FoxfireRidge (Jan 28, 2019)

Well, I’d make and manage a good compost heap. Poop needs heat to kill bad parasites and microbes. Also what meds are you or the dogs taking? They will be in the poo and pee and even composting won’t remove them. After composting PROPERLY I’d use it around trees instead of in the garden but that’s just me. I don’t want to walk and dig in it. Herbivore poo is better for gardens but still needs composting to be usable. Herbivore poo has a lot of vegetative matter in it and if it’s dry it will burn. If I had to in a pinch, I’d use it but I’d rather not. I doubt the smell is anything appealing. Get the Humanure Handbook and learn how to do it right. You can find it online for free. I’ve seen it there but don’t remember the site. Just FYI only donkey and rabbit poo can be used fresh in the garden. Anything else will burn the plants. Chicken is the worst for that because it’s so rich.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Chiefster23 said:


> There are lots of places (third world countries) where they use human waste for fertilizer. I don’t know if it is composted, but I doubt it. So, is it a good idea? Probably not. But I know for sure that my ship provisioned fresh veggies in countries where this was common practice and I’m still alive to tell the tale.


 They do use human waste as fertilizer in processed forms, biosolids and they tried it here but enough people complained they gave it up. They heavily treated it but there is no way it could be used in the raw form and be safe. metals, antibiotics, bacteria, the list is endless. But it is used in many parts of the country. The Stink About Human Poop As Fertilizer


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

You could sell all your poop to North Korea:

_"North Korean laborers have started fighting over and stealing each other’s excrement in an attempt to meet an impossible quota collection in time to prepare fertilizer for next year’s farming season, a report revealed this week."_


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Bury it, it will help the soil in the long run, but it is crap, and there is a reason that the stuff came out of a body. It is filthy and full of bad stuff, and the body got rid of it.

If crap is burned in an open fire, there will be particles of it being kicked out, and floating through the air. And you will be breathing that in, when you get close to the fire.

Bury it and get it out of sight.


----------

